# trim-tex products



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I am doing some repairs in a historic home, they are doing a bunch of painting and remodeling inside the home. So I gave the homeowner the drywall art catalogue and some brochures and a few samples. I told her, this is what's available with drywall today .
Look it over and see what you think.
Today she told me she wants the 3 1/2" crown moulding installed in three of her rooms.
A Family room, dining room, and a living room.
Guys, i am no salesman, I am a taper. These products sell themselves!
Show the info to your customers, let the product sell itself! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gotmud said:


> I am doing some repairs in a historic home, they are doing a bunch of painting and remodeling inside the home. So I gave the homeowner the drywall art catalogue and some brochures and a few samples. I told her, this is what's available with drywall today .
> Look it over and see what you think.
> Today she told me she wants the 3 1/2" crown moulding installed in three of her rooms.
> A Family room, dining room, and a living room.
> ...


don't have to say much on the topic gm I have done many custom Shacks and when the homeowner(women) takes a look at some designs and products, well like I said we don't have to say much but listen...
threw in a custom fire place with my own design as the lady had no idea what to do with it after some days her and her husband were smileing, sometimes it's worth it to go the extra mile when you meet nice folks who insist to buy lunch and coffee everyday you are there, they also threw in an $80 dollar bonus

Did a Historic shack for a Detroit Architect, I know guys Detroit has Architects? never the less the house was his business card, should of seen the design, we did it me a friend of his and his parents, get this the motor-city madman worked in one of those highrises and everytime mom and dad slacked of and sat down he phoned Bitch'n, Swear he had a Telescope from his office


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

The trick is to get people to pay what you should make for using these products. When I show people this stuff they all like it but when I tell them how much it will cost they decide they don't like it that much after all.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> The trick is to get people to pay what you should make for using these products. When I show people this stuff they all like it but when I tell them how much it will cost they decide they don't like it that much after all.


Them: "Oh, I LIKE that!"

Me: "And it will only cost $***x.xx"

Them: "So how much did you say it would be to just do it normally?.....let's just do that."


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Ha! it censored my 3 x's!!! :lol:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

SlimPickins said:


> Ha! it censored my 3 x's!!! :lol:


 No ****o here Slim, thats the other site.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> No ****o here Slim, thats the other site.


No ****o? That's ****ing bull****! These mother****ers, who the **** do they think they are trying to tell me what ****ing **** I can type and what I can't?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> No ****o? That's ****ing bull****! These mother****ers, who the **** do they think they are trying to tell me what ****ing **** I can type and what I can't?


It's getting late slim, you better sign out of DWT, your wife should be telling you it's your bed time soon


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> It's getting late slim, you better sign out of DWT, your wife should be telling you it's your bed time soon


What the heck! I look at the photo and I want to go to sleep


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> What the heck! I look at the photo and I want to go to sleep


You must not be a Kiwi then:whistling2:

2Buck, I thought it would be fun to see all my words ****ed out. I don't wanna go to bed.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> The trick is to get people to pay what you should make for using these products. When I show people this stuff they all like it but when I tell them how much it will cost they decide they don't like it that much after all.


well that is that cater to the people who want it:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> No ****o? That's ****ing bull****! These mother****ers, who the **** do they think they are trying to tell me what ****ing **** I can type and what I can't?


see your point Slim


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> The trick is to get people to pay what you should make for using these products. When I show people this stuff they all like it but when I tell them how much it will cost they decide they don't like it that much after all.


I'm talkin to trimtex right now about just that. I usually get 'We're just gonna have the carpenter do all that, crown mould chair rails etc.'

I find alot of people have a hard time wrapping their head around hot it works and the costs asociated. Let you know what they have to say.

Tired of working over terrible framing, making a beautiful finish that gets painted over then they comeback and do the trim b/s and get the 'ooohs and aaahs'


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

My whole point is this. If I'm putting crown or chair rail or any decorative trim I'm getting paid trimmer prices. I am not playing that game where they are willing to pay trim guy 2700 to install trim but think drywall guy should install for 400.00 plus we have to mud it. I'm not in the game to save homeowners money at my time/expense.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> I'm talkin to trimtex right now about just that. I usually get 'We're just gonna have the carpenter do all that, crown mould chair rails etc.'
> 
> I find alot of people have a hard time wrapping their head around hot it works and the costs asociated. Let you know what they have to say.
> 
> Tired of working over terrible framing, making a beautiful finish that gets painted over then they comeback and do the trim b/s and get the 'ooohs and aaahs'


So far price has not been a issue with the customers I have worked with. I will say that I am new to pushing these products though so I would be intetested in knowing what they say. I'm sure it comes down to knowing who your marketing it too, I know which of my customers are more likely to be interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gotmud said:


> So far price has not been a issue with the customers I have worked with. I will say that I am new to pushing these products though so I would be intetested in knowing what they say. I'm sure it comes down to knowing who your marketing it too, I know which of my customers are more likely to be interested. :thumbsup:


I spend my energy on those clients pushing American Clay.......not a vinyl trim package:whistling2: Not that some of isn't pretty (I like the step-a-bull and niche beads.....understated and elegant), but vinyl crown molding doesn't excite me very much. I'll be quite frank here......some of the "drywall art" I've been seeing is a bit overdone and, well, ................tacky. Fancy details look like crud if there's not a nice design to them.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gotmud said:


> So far price has not been a issue with the customers I have worked with. I will say that I am new to pushing these products though so I would be intetested in knowing what they say. I'm sure it comes down to knowing who your marketing it too, I know which of my customers are more likely to be interested. :thumbsup:


the thing is some people just can't afford it so thats that some just have to have it,

One Lady was building a house we showed up house was not large for what it looked like, walked in the door looked at the windows and just the spacing and said the place looks like a mansion, meant it, she took another look, assessing and then smiled,

the best is be sincere as why would you want to work a person over on a product, I give the customer what they want always tell them the choice is theres,


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> I spend my energy on those clients pushing American Clay.......not a vinyl trim package:whistling2: Not that some of isn't pretty (I like the step-a-bull and niche beads.....understated and elegant), but vinyl crown molding doesn't excite me very much. I'll be quite frank here......some of the "drywall art" I've been seeing is a bit overdone and, well, ................tacky. Fancy details look like crud if there's not a nice design to them.


from that last post of what your allowed to type Slim I see ayou have quite the versatile Vocab, now if you were like a jack in the box you could pop up at the right time right places, giving us the vocab of the day:jester:


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> I spend my energy on those clients pushing American Clay.......not a vinyl trim package:whistling2: Not that some of isn't pretty (I like the step-a-bull and niche beads.....understated and elegant), but vinyl crown molding doesn't excite me very much. I'll be quite frank here......some of the "drywall art" I've been seeing is a bit overdone and, well, ................tacky. Fancy details look like crud if there's not a nice design to them.


I always push for step-a-bull when the client wants bullnose, it gives the painter a place to break paint colours in an open concept, and on b/h's allows the underside to stay ceiling white, makes them feel higher. 

I don't use adapters on anything, ever, always use a mitre saw. Takes a little finesse and a couple home made blocks to suppport the beads when cutting but it's worth it. (edit) Only use adapters on three way intersections.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> from that last post of what your allowed to type Slim I see ayou have quite the versatile Vocab, now if you were like a jack in the box you could pop up at the right time right places, giving us the vocab of the day:jester:


Today's vocabulary word:

Flibbertigibbet: A frivolous, flighty, or excessively talkative person.

Used in a sentence: Although I may appear to be a *flibbertigibbet *on the interwebs, in person I am quiet and reserved until I feel comfortable around the people I meet.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

T Tex has 11 different style corner beads giving you the professional many options to please your customers. Installing Niche Bead, Chamfer Bead or Step A Bull in easy areas such as pass thru doorways, soffits in kitchen or master bath, skylights and window returns will get the ball rolling. Once builders and homeowners see millwork look they will want more of it. 

These great looking beads are priced lower than paper faced metal and are a easy Segway to getting more decorative work if you want it. 

I recommend adding 20-25% to your labor rate when doing this type of work and not scaring them off with a super high rate. The more you and your bead specialist employee do installing these beads and trims the faster you will get. 

As soon as you're comfortable and efficient a 20-25% pay raise should be nice! 
Stay another day and earn more pay!!!!!!

During the hanging process train the crew to put large strips and pieces to the side and then use these pcs for your layers and details. These scrap pcs are better than free now that your not paying to get rid of them. Also your customer will have a lower cost in painting as your work is seamless with no nail holes to patch and sand. 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> T Tex has 11 different style corner beads giving you the professional many options to please your customers. Installing Niche Bead, Chamfer Bead or Step A Bull in easy areas such as pass thru doorways, soffits in kitchen or master bath, skylights and window returns will get the ball rolling. Once builders and homeowners see millwork look they will want more of it.
> 
> These great looking beads are priced lower than paper faced metal and are a easy Segway to getting more decorative work if you want it.
> 
> ...


. Wanting to thank you again for the free stuff you have given me...again. I put up a couple boxes of zip strip this week:yes: and I have a blister on my middle finger from my lil manual stapel gun:furious: jt21 . Looks like I will have to buy me a trimtek gun for Christmas. I have a few air stapelers but cant seem to find an adjustment that is just right....hopefully your gun solves this issue. Thanks again Chris


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

chris said:


> I recommend adding 20-25% to your labor rate when doing this type of work and not scaring them off with a super high rate. The more you and your bead specialist employee do installing these beads and trims the faster you will get. Wanting to thank you again for the free stuff you have given me...again. I put up a couple boxes of zip strip this week:yes: and I have a blister on my middle finger from my lil manual stapel gun:furious: jt21 . Looks like I will have to buy me a trimtek gun for Christmas. I have a few air stapelers but cant seem to find an adjustment that is just right....hopefully your gun solves this issue. Thanks again Chris


ooops


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

*Thank You*

Trim-Tex, Thank you very much.
I received the sample pack and was amazed at the amount of samples given. The shim on a roll looks to be a very good product. I'm going to give a roll to a buddy of mine to try. I was telling him about it and he seemed very interested in the product. I have used the mud max before but, I switched to using elmers glue or concrete glue. I think that I will give the mud max a permanent use. I already used the mud max in some vario 120 on a plaster repair. I also used some of the shim on the same job to shim out for the mounting of a pedestal sink. I haven't had a chance to use the Buttboard yet. I am looking forward to giving it a try.

Once again thank you for the fine products. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> I recommend adding 20-25% to your labor rate when doing this type of work and not scaring them off with a super high rate. The more you and your bead specialist employee do installing these beads and trims the faster you will get.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, Joe


I think a lot of guys, me being one of them (sub-contractor) get paid x amount a running for for bead. Some break it down to a install and coating them, b/c for example, a rocker might install metal bead, but then the taper coats them. But don't see a call for metal beads these days so.......

We do get a different rate a running foot for different types of bead, lets say we get a lot more for the bull nose and chamfer bead than the paper. It's not a bad system to do. Then when you get into something that is fancy, or what you call drywall art. You charge more for what ever design or drywall art it is. and still tack on the running foot amount of the bead:yes:

Some guys also say, so much a stick of bead (standard eight foot), is another way of thinking it, but it's still the same as running foot so......

Just running this method by you, it's a simple pricing method


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

chris said:


> I recommend adding 20-25% to your labor rate when doing this type of work and not scaring them off with a super high rate. The more you and your bead specialist employee do installing these beads and trims the faster you will get. Wanting to thank you again for the free stuff you have given me...again. I put up a couple boxes of zip strip this week:yes: and I have a blister on my middle finger from my lil manual stapel gun:furious: jt21 . Looks like I will have to buy me a trimtek gun for Christmas. I have a few air stapelers but cant seem to find an adjustment that is just right....hopefully your gun solves this issue. Thanks again Chris


does it hurt


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Started a church job today has 20 round top windows that get rocked and beaded with bullnose there was gaps around the tops so I used the shin on a roll was perfect .thanks trim tex


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone! And thanks for all the kind words too! 

We have put our Auto Mixer, Duo Fast hand Stapler, and staples on special with free shipping for 30 days (Any of our 3 staple guns go free shipping)

Check it out on our E Store
www.trim-texestore.com 

Joe


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Just want to give out a big thank you to trim-tex

They sent me some vinyl mud set bead to try out, some mud max, and a bead roller to do bull nose bead:thumbup:

I sent the bead off to my DWC, Their doing a apartment complex, that way more than one taper, other than me, can test them out. It may increase the odds of guys requesting for them. Will ask after the holidays, what the boys thought of them.

He seemed really impressed with the mud max (DWC) so I gave him one bottle. Was explaining to him the places where it would be good to use, and his head kept doing this:yes:

And with the roller, I was very close to buying one a few months ago. I understood the concept behind it, as soon as I seen it. Now I just need a house with some bull nose to test it out on.

You got a good line of products trim-tex, the only problem with you sending me the stuff is............. I won't beable to pick on or torment you on this site

While maybe not for seven months:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! And thanks for all the kind words too!
> 
> We have put our Auto Mixer, Duo Fast hand Stapler, and staples on special with free shipping for 30 days (Any of our 3 staple guns go free shipping)
> 
> ...


 Just picked up 20 apartments that will be using all the chamfer bead along with crown. Showed owner your catalog and he loved it. Win, Win situation. I get out of finishing my top angles and I get a nice package price per unit. Been using trim tex for years but never saw all the different types that you carry. Products that i feel that are must have is the bead with weather tightseal strip {school and hospital windows) and the adjustable bead for vaulted ceilings. Thanks


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just want to give out a big thank you to trim-tex
> 
> They sent me some vinyl mud set bead to try out, some mud max, and a bead roller to do bull nose bead:thumbup:
> 
> ...


I believe the contract you signed to receive your free goods prohibits you from libel and slander for one full year.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Torment and pick away guys. That's what makes this Comunity a good one! 
My BHawks just got smoked by Mr. Quick and the Kings. So bring it


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Just want to give out a big thank you to trim-tex
> 
> They sent me some vinyl mud set bead to try out, some mud max, and a bead roller to do bull nose bead:thumbup:
> 
> ...


thing is when 2buck throws the grease he usually slips on his own, so it is realll easy to snap one back at him


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Trim-Tex sent me some really neat stuff,,,,,,,,,

but the thing I appreciat the most is the tee-shirt,,,,,

My sweetie wears it to bed,,,, and it's 1/2" above see level,,,

Now THATS REAL drywall art


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Trim-Tex sent me some really neat stuff,,,,,,,,,
> 
> but the thing I appreciat the most is the tee-shirt,,,,,
> 
> ...


Well if you were to snap a few pictures for us, and post it on DWT, then we could truly call it art.,,,,,,,,,,,, just saying:whistling2:

and happy bday Capt


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

Just wanted to take a sec to say thank you Trim-Tex for the Christmas pack. Lots of great goodies.

I while back when I requested a catalog, a pack of 1' decorative bead samples was also sent. The pack is a great way to get a physical context for your many bead options.

I want to note that because of shipping quantities some of your products can be a bit daunting to purchase until fully convinced of their value and guaranteed use. So may I suggest a sample pack of full size beads that contractors can install themselves on jobs to fully assess their quality and value compared to what they are presently using?
For example a couple of...
Mud set
Rigid Corner
Fastcap
Access door
Combo
350 bull
350 step a bull
Arch Plus Combo

These are products I wouldn't rush out to buy, but once I tried them who knows I might just fall in love.

Thanks again,
D


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Your combo box idea is good! E mail our customer service with your wish list of profiles and how many pcs of each, and the name and location of your Trim-Tex dealer. We will put in our system and the next time that dealer orders your free trial COMBO boxes will go out with your name on them. 

Please include your full name, company name, address and contact info.

Contact us at [email protected]. 

[email protected]

With over 200 products in 600 shapes, sizes and colors we are happy to provide a test drive. 

This offer is available to everyone!

Joe


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

i, also, would like to thank joe from trim-tex for the care packages i have received!!! i'm hooked on the black widow, i'm hooked on the vinyl trims, and now i'm hooked on the sanding sponges with the radius edges... no other manufacturer responds to the needs of the tradesman as trim-tex!! thank you joe.......


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks T tex for the products to try! Sanding blocks are sweet and I'm happy with the but board and will buy and use in the next couple houses.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

D's combo box idea is working out great! So far we have one request from Ontario, San Diego CA, 2 Midwest and all wish lists will be filled and shipped to the dealer you wanted on their next order. We have 100% in stock distribution warehouses in Illinois, Orange Ca, Toronto, Edmonton, and 4 in Australia. So send us your request of beads and trims you want to try and let's get rocking.

When D's sends in his list ( his idea..and a good one too ) he gets a big thank you of a free Auto Mixer or a Pnuematic Duo Fast staple gun.


Cheers, Joe


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Trim-Tex said:


> D's combo box idea is working out great! So far we have one request from Ontario, San Diego CA, 2 Midwest and all wish lists will be filled and shipped to the dealer you wanted on their next order. We have 100% in stock distribution warehouses in Illinois, Orange Ca, Toronto, Edmonton, and 4 in Australia. So send us your request of beads and trims you want to try and let's get rocking.
> 
> When D's sends in his list ( his idea..and a good one too ) he gets a big thank you of a free Auto Mixer or a Pnuematic Duo Fast staple gun.
> 
> ...


D....you will love the automixer.I do..And trimtex you rock and so do your products.i have been verry pleased with them all and your connection to your customers is first class.that is what keeps me comming back..and your crown mold ..man have i been putting up abunch of that stuff lately..here is a tip trim tex market and sell a hot glue gun ..i have been using mine for the crown molding ..miters and off angles.thats all i gotta say..ill be intouch i got some outher molding ide like to try..thanks trimtex


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I have a quick tip for coating the but joints on the crown moulding. Take a 4" piece of your scrap crown, cut off the top flange and the mud flange so that all you have left is the profile of the crown itself. Flip it over and coat ur joints, I'm sure some of u figured this out already, but if not it works great. I just installed over 250 ft
Of the 6212, awesome stuff and my ho is thrilled! Thanks Trim-Tex :thumbsup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

gotmud said:


> I have a quick tip for coating the but joints on the crown moulding. Take a 4" piece of your scrap crown, cut off the top flange and the mud flange so that all you have left is the profile of the crown itself. Flip it over and coat ur joints, I'm sure some of u figured this out already, but if not it works great. I just installed over 250 ft
> Of the 6212, awesome stuff and my ho is thrilled! Thanks Trim-Tex :thumbsup:


 If you have a hot glue gun use it on the outside 45s and other angles works awsome. I cope my inside 45s it gives a better fit.And yes it is awsome stuff


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks smisner, I will try that too I love the ease of installation and affordability for the home owner


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Thanks smisner, I will try that too I love the ease of installation and affordability for the ho


Since she is a ho are you doing this job for money or do you have access to certain sheep parts.:whistling2:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Ha lol I just read how I posted that ... well why should all the kiwis have all the fun??


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

gotmud said:


> I have a quick tip for coating the but joints on the crown moulding. Take a 4" piece of your scrap crown, cut off the top flange and the mud flange so that all you have left is the profile of the crown itself. Flip it over and coat ur joints, I'm sure some of u figured this out already, but if not it works great. I just installed over 250 ft
> Of the 6212, awesome stuff and my ho is thrilled! Thanks Trim-Tex :thumbsup:


This is a great finishing tip! Thank you for sharing and for the kind words too!


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok. I just finioshed 68 pieces of radius bead. Used a hot glue gun for my mitres and factory to factory joints as well as attaching 2 way and 3 way caps. Hot glue works very nice. Mitre marker also work great. I had to read instructions for the off angle but once I gave a quick glance the light came on. The tool that is a must is the raduis cleaning tool. No sanding in between coats. Takes a few practice swipes but once you get the feel for it its like butter. I wish it had a little pan that came with it. Till i think of something for it I will have to use my pants. LOL. Looking to try the magic corner. Definately will be added to my next order. Thanks trim tex


----------

